# Alclad II dud ?



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I started with the Alclad black gloss base coat on my ironman kit and got a nasty surprise. I have not done anything to the paint. Shake well and just pour and shoot, but then I noticed sputtering on my airbrush while shooting and when the first bit of paint was done I looked in my airbrush cup and found particles lying there, which clogged up my airbrush nozzle. (See photo) I decided since I poured it to my airbrush from the bottle to pick some up with a pipet. I saw it was full of particles which stuck to the side of the pipet.(See second photo) Surely this can not be normal ? Everything I read about using Alclad indicated it could and should be used directly from the bottle. I did not try to thin it or nothing. Do I have a dud bottle here ? Suffice it to say I have to sand down the leg piece again I tried to base coat and do over.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd contact Alclad 
http://alclad2.com/contact/consumers/

I seem to remember folks talking about a bad batch of the Gloss Black previously.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Alclad PAINT does not need thinning, but their gloppy primer might need to be. The paints are quite thin. FYI with the paints is they must be misted on at a very low pressure and use just enough to cover the primer. The paint sticks to primer but not to itself, so more paint will just mean a duller surface that will rub off as a powder. Alclad is great when you get the hang of it.

As a primer, I use Tamiya spray can Gloss Black lacquer either right out of the can, or decanted and airbrushed. Alclad primer has a history of not drying right too.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I had some that was very thick and sprayed thick and like you I've heard you don't need to thin the stuff.

Sure looks like you've got a bad batch there to me. I would suggest contacting the folks a Alcad and get their take on it. Looks like it's seperating and clumping.

How long have you had it? If you just bought it locally the other bottles may be from the same batch. Don't trust them. Aggravating ain't it?

hal9001-


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I've had paint that (even after thoroughly stirring) had noticably large paticulates in it.

Being as determined, stubborn (and cheap) as I am, I strained it through cheesecloth before shooting it through the airbrush. Inellegant true, but it worked.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

flyingfrets said:


> I've had paint that (even after thoroughly stirring) had noticably large paticulates in it.
> 
> Being as determined, stubborn (and cheap) as I am, I strained it through cheesecloth before shooting it through the airbrush. Inellegant true, but it worked.


same here...my wife had a fit!!! "now what am i gonna cook with??" lol...had to run out and buy some more or get comfy on the couch:lol:


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it seems a general consensus then that my batch of Gloss Black is not right. I will contact the supplier. Problem is I ordered it over the net from a foreign supplier because finding an honost..non corrupt politician is easier than finding Alclad here in South Africa. So basically no chance. I might just have to go and find myself the Tamyia gloss black for undercoat. Question is, does the Alclad Gold work over this ?......oh and what is cheesecloth ? Never seen that here either.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Martin, how's things in Sow Africa? I see what you mean about honest politicains and Alclad. Same in the US. Not Alclad, politicians!

I wish I had more experience with the stuff to know if the Gold will work with Tamiya gloss black. I've heard others say they've used Model Master's gloss black also. Just run a test first of course with the Tamiya. My guess is it would work. Are you using the mirrow gold? If so, I hope to see the end result.

Being hard to get as it is I know you hate to do to much testing but you really don't have a choice.

Sorry for your problems and good luck to you!

hal9001-


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Testing*

Thanks Hal9001, yes I will have to do some tests. My worry of course is when it comes to masking off the Gold (Using Alclad II Pale Gold btw) before putting on the clear red (Plan on using Tamiya X-27 Clear Red Acrylic) and pulling the masks off would also lift the gold from the black base coat. Now the use of the Tamiya clear red over it all was also a bit of a worry but I thought since I will be masking the gold and just sealing the red afterwards it should not be a problem. So yes...I see an old F117 Stealth fighter getting some gold and red stripes soon..ha ha


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Martin, I've heard, not tried myself mind you, that Alclad is VERY tough and takes masking _very_ well. I've been told that by several.

Yes, sounds like the F117 needs a new colorful shiny paint scheme!

Good luck,
hal9001-


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Cheesecloth:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheesecloth

BTW roadskare, *I *do most of the cooking, so I'm the only one who noticed it missing!


----------

